# Lightroom Classic CC won't open completely..



## amelia732 (Jan 14, 2018)

Operating System: MacOS High Sierra - Version 10.13.2
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Adobe Lightroom Classic CC

Hi guys

After not using Lightroom for a while and had changed from a laptop to a Mac, I'm now having trouble opening up Lightroom Classic CC. 
I'll post some pics attached in order of what happens. I clicked to report and repair, then the next text box pops up.

I've done some research into seeing how this can be solved but I'm stumped. Have you seen this before?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

The first screen shot is your answer.  You do not have write permissions to the files that LR needs to write to.  If your Catalog file is on an external drive that came from a PC laptop then the EHD is probably formatted for Windows (HPFS)  Macs use a different filesystem (either HFS+ or APFS)   If the Files are located on another Mac's EHD, then you Mac does not have write permission to that volume.

I can figure out what is happening if you do a GetInfo on the drive that LR is trying to write to and post a screen shot of the GetInfo dialog.   I'll need to see the "General" section and the "Sharing and Permissions" section


----------



## amelia732 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi, thanks for your response. No external hard drives are being used and my creative cloud account has only ever been activated when using a Mac laptop/desktop.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 15, 2018)

The third screenshot of your first message says that the problem is in your user/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Import Presets folder, and another folder that I can't see because that error message is covered by the second one.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> your user/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Import Presets folder, and another folder


GetInfo screen shots for those folders will help too. 

Something that I don't understand is 


amelia732 said:


> No external hard drives are being used and my creative cloud account has only ever been activated when using a Mac laptop/desktop


 Laptop and Desktop are two separate machines right? (changed from a laptop to a Mac) How did you move or copy the LR catalog, Previews support files, and images files from one machine to the other? Was the laptop also a mac?

The permissions issue has nothing to do with Lightroom.  It is a user set up issue associated with your OS. Once we figure out the permissions on "your user/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Import Presets folder" and other LR folders.  A normal install of LR will automatically give LR the permissions that it needs to access LR folders and files.


----------

